# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  electric eel

## bdoak1981

My electric eel indiana just after an 80 percent water change believe it or not, loving her amazon look  :Wink:  uploadfromtaptalk1449148090485.jpguploadfromtaptalk1449148126186.jpguploadfromtaptalk1449148170478.jpg

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

What have you put in there ? looks like dead leaves

----------


## bdoak1981

> What have you put in there ? looks like dead leaves


common everyday oak tree leaves gary, just as good as almond leaves. sold abroad in the states for silly prices for aquariums, dont think many are aware they are safe for fishtanks and serve the same purpose, used them for years. bag them up every autumn in black sacks and store them away for use through the year  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (15-12-2015)

----------


## lost

> common everyday oak tree leaves gary, just as good as almond leaves. sold abroad in the states for silly prices for aquariums, dont think many are aware they are safe for fishtanks and serve the same purpose, used them for years. bag them up every autumn in black sacks and store them away for use through the year  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That is something I have never heard of what do you use them for ?

----------


## bdoak1981

well they break down in the aquarium over time which give the water a teak colour called dark water which imitates certain areas  ie pools fish like electric eels get trapped in during the dry season, plus a more natural look and feel for the fish. supposedly almond leaves, oak tree leaves etc give a more relaxed feel to the fish so can be beneficial in health. people these days call them blackwater setups with bogwood etc added. i have to say although the water isnt as clear as human eyes might like, ive kept many species from leafy tropical freshwater environments in black water setups and found they seem to prefer it. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (15-12-2015), *lost* (13-12-2015)

----------


## Gary R

How is this young lady doing ....have you got any further with her new home ?

----------

